# The BEST job site radio



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

http://festoolownersgroup.com/festool-wish-list/systainer-jobsite-radio/msg96681/#msg96681


----------



## XanadooLTD (Oct 6, 2007)

thats a good idea. Did you start making yours yet? Also have you seen the festool beer steins? They are pretty neat. check them out.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

lol what a waste of a systainer. Perhaps he should have fitted a dvd unit in there.


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

That's pretty sweet...I bet you could put a couple 10's maybe 12's in a sys5, just sayin


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

XanadooLTD said:


> thats a good idea. Did you start making yours yet? Also have you seen the festool beer steins? They are pretty neat. check them out.


Um, I just went and dug through my box of extra car audio stuff and misc.
electronics.



BCConstruction said:


> lol what a waste of a systainer. Perhaps he should have fitted a dvd unit in there.


I see it as ridding myself of my bosch radio. I wanted to get a makita since it was smaller and sounded better. I was going to take it apart and put it in one. 



FowlOne said:


> That's pretty sweet...I bet you could put a couple 10's maybe 12's in a sys5, just sayin


That could get dangerous!!:laughing:

Did you call Bob Marino or just order from his site?

He is a great guy and knows his stuff too!
I usually get my stuff the next day if I order before 2pm.


----------



## FowlOne (May 2, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Did you call Bob Marino or just order from his site?
> 
> He is a great guy and knows his stuff too!
> I usually get my stuff the next day if I order before 2pm.


I just ordered from his site, it was late Friday night, not in to big a hurry, figuring by wed. would be good.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

I've got 2 Sony Xplode Car speakers that I've been wondering what to do with :whistling

Great idea.

I think I'll put an iPod dock in as well.


hmmmm


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I've got 2 Sony Xplode Car speakers that I've been wondering what to do with :whistling
> 
> Great idea.
> 
> ...


I want to use a cheap full speed iPod deck so I could use 
a remote control.

He has an auxilary imput on it. Did you see the outlets 
on the back with the light?


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I want to use a cheap full speed iPod deck so I could use
> a remote control.
> 
> He has an auxilary imput on it. Did you see the outlets
> on the back with the light?


Yeah, that's also a good idea that I would like to do.

Instead of retractable cord I think I would put a female plug on the back or side. If I could get the speakers to fit on the side of a sys2 that would also be ideal

edit checked the size and doesn't seem like it would work


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

What you should do is use a headunit with bluetooth then you can stream what ever songs you want to listen to from your phone. You can then use things like pandora and streaming audio. Nice being able to change track or station when your not even near the radio and then you can also mute the volume from the phone also.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

THAT is Green Koolaid to the extreme!!!!!!:w00t:

What a nice job he did, though......:notworthy


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

Thinking of buying this deck.

I picked up a sys3 today

Then my shopping list:


3-pack LED pucklights
12V outlet for charging cell-phone/whatever
3 female 120V power out
1 female 120v power in
transformer for 12V DC
toggle switch for lights

actually, I bet I have more than one AC adapter around somewhere that converts to 12VDC that I could sacrifice.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Thinking of buying this deck.
> 
> I picked up a sys3 today
> 
> ...


Everyone thought I had a problem.:whistling:laughing:

Damn man, you beat me to ordering a Sys3. I think I may get a funky colored one from mysystainer.com.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Everyone thought I had a problem.:whistling:laughing:
> 
> Damn man, you beat me to ordering a Sys3. I think I may get a funky colored one from mysystainer.com.


I picked up the last one they had in stock at Lee Valley. It was the display one, too :laughing:


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Winchester said:


> I picked up the last one they had in stock at Lee Valley. It was the display one, too :laughing:


It really is a sweet idea. You can make/do whatever you need/want.

I love Frankenstainers.

When you get it done go over to the FOG and post some pictures.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

You should beef up the areas where the speakers are going with some MDF. Will help the sound quality a lot.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

even a sys3 might be too small for the speakers i've got unless i ignore the factory grill like the guy in the OP :sad: 

i can probably make it work but it will overhang the top edge wghen the lid is open


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

Put them on the inside so they don't get screwed up.
Drill holes like he did. Man I was going to use 4"x6"'s, **** you use 6" coaxial's!!

That looks like my stack of paper!:shifty:

I bet your wife thinks you have really lost it now!:laughing:


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Put them on the inside so they don't get screwed up.
> Drill holes like he did. Man I was going to use 4"x6"'s, **** you use 6" coaxial's!!
> 
> That looks like my stack of paper!:shifty:
> ...


They came with a sony deck I bought for a car I used to have and they've been sitting in my closet ever since. they're 6-1/2"

Drilling the holes doesn't look as cool, I like the speaker grill then put like a rollcage on. but I may just end up putting them inside and drilling the holes... 
still thinking about it.

My wife has lost all hope for me long ago :laughing:

(...Maybe I'll get a SYS4 and mount my panasonic charger for my drills on the back (so that it doesn't stick out much)....)


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

:laughing::laughing::laughing:

I want to still be able to stack and latch mine to the rest of my systainers.


----------

